# Q7 NAVI Retrofit (OEM) first attempt in US



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

I sold a Standard 4.2 Q7 a week and a half ago with the sale pending the car have NAVI in it for them to buy the car. 
Well after a lot of research, there is NOTHING from Audi on how to retrofit the NAVI into the Q7 that is already wired for it. Going on the electrical systems being nearly identical to the A6's, the plug being already in the spot to plug the NAVI unit into, and it having a NAV button in the MMI control area, it should be pretty easy, right? WRONG. 
We had to jump through flaming barbwire hoops just to get a NAVI unit from Audi. There is also not a wiring harness kit for the Q7 (for antenna and power) so we are going to use one from an A6 and Frankenstein it all together to see how it works.
I sent a few emails to Audi and they had nothing in their systems for doing this except for the reply "we are working on it." So we thought we would try something before Audi did it and see the result.
I should know tomorrow after the install takes place on even if it is possible with the parts we have available and what it takes to do the install. If like the A6 retrofit process, the Q7 should take less than 2 hours to complete with the most complicated part being the dropping of the rear headliner for the satellite receiving antenna.
I will keep you posted.


----------



## AudiMechanic (Nov 28, 2005)

Is scott doing this for you or another guy?


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

*Re: Q7 NAVI Retrofit (OEM) first attempt in US (ProjectA3)*

This is one area where Honda excels greatly over the Germans - they have far more simplified busses in the telematics networks in the cars that let the dealers swap in and out parts far more easily.
One of the biggest problems Audi/VW has is in the logistical problems getting the right cars to market in the United States - issues like this shouldn't be issues. The systems should be designed so that if the buyer wants Navigation, the dealer swaps in a module for it.


----------



## AudiMechanic (Nov 28, 2005)

But hondas data busses dont do nearly as much transfer as that in an audi. Hondas use stupid wires and stuff, MMI is fiberoptic. Hondas dont have nearly the same amount of features working on their busses as well, they are powertrain and body working together. You have some 20+ data busses in an audi, not even counting the most bus with mmi.
If the car being built dosent have a certian option, you can save that much more money in unused connectors, wires, terminals and so on.


----------



## 02GOLFGTI1.8T (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: Q7 NAVI Retrofit (OEM) first attempt in US (ProjectA3)*

how much is the retrofit for the a6 and what's involved?
thanks!


----------



## 02GOLFGTI1.8T (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: Q7 NAVI Retrofit (OEM) first attempt in US (ProjectA3)*

btw kufatec has a retrofit kit:
750 euros


----------

